# Campingplatz direkt am Wasser



## DerSimon (24. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

für den nächsten Urlaub suche ich einen Campingplatz der direkt am Wasser liegt. Mit direkt am Wasser meine ich, dass direkt vor dem Zelt/ Wohnmobil die Ruten aufgebaut werden können. Also quasi ein eigenes Stück See #6
Es sollte einen vernünftigen Bestand an Karpfen geben und auch der Campingplatz sowie die Umgebung sollten ganz nett sein.
Am liebsten in NRW aber bin auch bereit etwas weiter zu fahren.
Habt ihr Tipps?

Viele Grüße

Simon


----------



## Karauschenjäger (24. März 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*

Da hab ich doch etwas für Dich:

Hier in Oldenburg im Nordwesten Deutschlands gibt es den 3,5 ha großen Flötenteich, der über einen vielfältigen Fischbestand verfügt. Riesenkarpfen schwimmen auch in dem Gewässer, Anfüttern ist kein Problem.

Der Campingplatz im Norden der 160 000 Einwohnerstadt ist direkt am Wasser, dazu gehört auch ein großes Freibad mit mehreren Becken, dass in der Zeit des Campens uneingeschränkt kostenlos benutzt werden kann. 
Im Klartext: Du gehst morgens angeln und Deine Frau schwimmt schon mal die ersten Runden! :q

Gastkarten und Köder gibt bei den beiden Angelgeräte-Händlern und wenn das Wetter doch mies sein sollte, gehst Du mit Deiner Frau in der wirklich großen Fußgängerzone shoppen.
Mit der Gastkarte kannst Du auch an anderen 25 Oldenburger Gewässern angeln, im Gr. Bornhorster See schwimmen Riesen-Welse!

Einfach mal googeln: www.sfv-oldenburg.de

.


----------



## DerSimon (24. März 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*

Hallo Karauschenjäger,
vielen Dank für deinen Link!

Ich suche jedoch etwas wo ich direkt vor meinem Zelt die Ruten auswerfen kann. So kann ich auch bequem über Nacht fischen und ich habe keine Diskussionen mit der Frau |bla:

Viele Grüße

Simon


----------



## Seedy (24. März 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*

Wenn es nur ein Zelt sein soll, versteh ich nicht wieso du nicht an einen ganz normalen See gehst.


----------



## DerSimon (24. März 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*

Hi Seedy,

es soll nach Möglichkeit ein Wohnmobil werden. Des Weiteren soll halt etwas Unterhaltung geboten werden. Ist ja schließlich kein Angelurlaub sondern ein paar Tage mit der Frau am Wasser. 

Viele Grüße


----------



## Boedchen (24. März 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*

Also eines der besten gewässer die ICH pers. kenne ist dieser:
http://www.grav-insel.com/
Toller Fischbestand.
Vom Karpen bis Waller ist alles vertreten.
Zelten / WoMo direkt am Altarm vom Rhein.

PS: super tolle Sanitär anlagen UND einen Supermarkt der wirklichkeine gesteigerten kosten aufweist. Für mich 1A


----------



## omnimc (24. März 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*

http://camping-sonnenstrand.de/ 20 meter bis zum wasser in st.goar ist noch einer auch gut aber der link da kannst du im sommer auch baden. fliege mal mit google drüber und wenn es dir nicht gefällt guck mal die mosel entlang.|wavey:


----------



## JimmyEight (24. März 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*

Wenn ich Simon richtig verstanden habe, möchte er DIREKT am Wasser campen, was bei beiden genannten Plätzen auch nicht möglich ist. Das Wasser grenzt zwar an den Campigplatz - aber nicht an den "Schlafplatz".

Campingplätze am Wasser hätte ich auch noch zwei zu bieten - aber beide nicht so, dass du vom Wohnmobildach nen Flachköpper in den See machen kannst...


----------



## Boedchen (24. März 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*



JimmyEight schrieb:


> Wenn ich Simon richtig verstanden habe, möchte er DIREKT am Wasser campen, was bei beiden genannten Plätzen auch nicht möglich ist. Das Wasser grenzt zwar an den Campigplatz - aber nicht an den "Schlafplatz".
> 
> Campingplätze am Wasser hätte ich auch noch zwei zu bieten - aber beide nicht so, dass du vom Wohnmobildach nen Flachköpper in den See machen kannst...



FALSCH, an der Gravinsel kannst du DIREKT aus dem WoMo, Zelt angeln.
Must NATÜRLICH voher reservieren, aber habe es selbst gemacht. Hatte allerdings Zander Ruten draussen und 1 80cm Rausgeholt.
Da ich mit Fam. da war blieb mir nix anderes Über.


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (24. März 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*

Schöne Tipps hier.:m


----------



## DerSimon (24. März 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*

@Jimmy: Genau so habe ich mir das vorgestellt 

@Boedchen: Danke für den Tipp mit der Grav Insel. #6Ich denke, du meinst dann den Teil welcher nicht mit dem Fluss verbunden ist, oder? Sieht jedenfalls schon einmal bei Google Earth sehr gut aus.


----------



## Boedchen (24. März 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*



DerSimon schrieb:


> @Jimmy: Genau so habe ich mir das vorgestellt
> 
> @Boedchen: Danke für den Tipp mit der Grav Insel. #6Ich denke, du meinst dann den Teil welcher nicht mit dem Fluss verbunden ist, oder? Sieht jedenfalls schon einmal bei Google Earth sehr gut aus.



ich meine den "Tagescamping" Platz am Altarm.
Der wird alle Paar Jahre überschwemmt und neu mit Fisch aufgefüllt ^^


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (26. März 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*

Suche dir mal über Google die Campingplätze an der Mosel raus.

Hier gibt es einige wo du vom Zeltplatz aus fischen kannst.


----------



## Bellaron (26. März 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*

Hey!
Am Edersee gibt es auch einen Campingplatz direkt am Wasser.Gruß Lars


----------



## DerSimon (26. März 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*

@ Bellaron: Weißt du noch wie der Campingplatz heißt? Es gibt da ja zig Plätze.

Nochmal zur Erläuterung wie ich das genau meine. Will tagsüber was mit der Frau unternehmen und Abends direkt vor dem Wohnmobil die Ruten auswerfen und über Nacht draussen lassen. Da es ein Erholungsurlaub MIT der Frau werden soll, kann ich mich nicht stundenlang vor die Ruten hocken #d Daher muss ich auf die Nacht ausweichen |rolleyes


----------



## DerSimon (28. April 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*

Über Ostern bin ich in Borlefzen gewesen. Anbei ein Foto. Dort könnt ihr wirklich direkt am Wasser campen und vor der Tür angeln. Kennt noch jemand ein solches Gewässer?


----------



## rivercarp (28. April 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*

Hallo Simon schaut richtig klasse aus haste mehr Infos?


----------



## HD4ever (28. April 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*



DerSimon schrieb:


> Über Ostern bin ich in Borlefzen gewesen. Anbei ein Foto. Dort könnt ihr wirklich direkt am Wasser campen und vor der Tür angeln.



geile Sache !!!! :k
sowas suche ich auch - muß ich unbedingt abonnieren das Thema hier :m
ich habe *den hier* an der Elbe zu bieten, die Bilder sehen klasse aus, bin allerdings dort noch nicht gewesen ... 
auf der website mal die Fuftbildaufnahmen betrachten #6


----------



## DerSimon (28. April 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*

Klar, war jetzt schon zweimal da. Was willst du wissen?
Dieses mal konnte ich leider nur einen Monsterbrassen fangen. Beim letzten mal gab es neben Brassen noch einen 26 Pfünder.


----------



## HD4ever (28. April 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*

richtig klasse wäre natürlich mal ne grobe Übersicht über die vorhandenen Fischarten und Angelmethoden :m
man hat ja schließlich nicht immer das komplette zeug im Womo rumliegen, wenn man da mit den feinen Zanderruten am Fluß anrückt wo man dann aber doch besser 150g an Grundblei braucht ist das ja auch doof |rolleyes


----------



## DerSimon (28. April 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*

@HD: Ja, sieht wirklich gut aus. Befürchte nur, dass der Abstand zwischen Wasser und Wohnwagen schon zu groß ist um nachts sein Rod Pod und die Ruten einfach stehen zu lassen...


----------



## HD4ever (28. April 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*

zum Hauptstrom sicherlich ... denke in den "Buhnenkesseln" wird auch so gehen - aber hab da mal nen Besuch dieses Sommer geplant, werd dann berichten #h


wenn hier noch mehr postings kommen ... kannst du dann nicht im ersten Beitrag ne kleine linkliste einstellen ? 
macht es sicher übersichtlicher und man muß nicht jedesmal wieder alles durchblättern,
 vielleicht ja auch nach PLZ unterteilt ?!


----------



## DerSimon (28. April 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*

Guter Vorschlag #6

Werde ich gerne machen. Hatte mir überlegt, dafür einen neuen Thread auch mit kleinen Berichten aufzumachen. Allerdings müssten dann auch mal ein paar mehr kommen. Ich hoffe noch dringend auf ein paar Tipps. Will im Sommer noch mal fahren und bin noch recht ratlos. Befürchte, dass ich nach Frankreich fahren muss. An den Karpfenpuffs ist das auch erlaubt. Würde das zwar gerne umgehen, finde aber aktuell kein schönes Gewässer hier in Deutschland.


----------



## HD4ever (28. April 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*

muß ja nicht nur auf Karpfen sein ... :m


----------



## DerSimon (28. April 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*

Nicht immer aber dann schon :m

Achja, wer interesse an dem von mir geposteten Campingplatz hat kann mich gerne anschreiben. Habe nahezu den ganzen See mit dem Echolot abgefahren und mir die Struktur angeschaut.


----------



## hunter84 (29. April 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*

frau und angeln passt irgendwie nie ohne ist besser lass dir was einfallen um alleine zu gehen ick nehme lieber unseren hund mit als meine frau der wiederspricht nicht frisst fisch roh und hört besser nein scherz bei seite geh alleine oder mit nen kumpel did passt einfach nicht mit frau oder du trennst frau und angeln oder angeln und frau!!!!


----------



## Udo561 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*



hunter84 schrieb:


> frau und angeln passt irgendwie nie ohne ist besser lass dir was einfallen um alleine zu gehen ick nehme lieber unseren hund mit als meine frau der wiederspricht nicht frisst fisch roh und hört besser nein scherz bei seite geh alleine oder mit nen kumpel did passt einfach nicht mit frau oder du trennst frau und angeln oder angeln und frau!!!!



Schreiben ohne vorher zu überlegen passt auch nicht Punkt Deine Frau ist mit Sicherheit froh wenn du aus dem Haus bist und angeln gehst Punkt :q


----------



## DerSimon (30. April 2011)

*AW: Campingplatz direkt am Wasser*

@ Udo: Das denke ich auch :m


----------

